# Wenatex Free Dinner for 2?



## xyzedarteerf (31 March 2008)

Hey all got this strange mail today from a company called  Wenatex offering me free dinner for two at a local club. 
like any net savvy folk I went and google this Wenatex mob, turns out there selling some bed products etc...just wondering  if any of the ASF members got this letter as well, and actually went to attend, I smell scam all  over it like  those Nigerian 419's scams only on this they actually feed you, well a free dinner is a free dinner.


----------



## stockGURU (31 March 2008)

There's no such thing as a free lunch... or in this case, a free dinner.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (31 March 2008)

Found this blog discussing this topic, apparently these bed they sell go up to 4000k each with special herbs on quilts and mattress. Well I like my herbs just my food thanks not on my bed.


----------



## Julia (31 March 2008)

Looks as though they do this regularly in the hope of recruiting new "consultants".        See as follows:
----------------------------------------

To be a Wenatex Seminar Presenter is to be a person who has a passion for health and well-being, as well as a genuine devotion to helping people. This career is not only an opportunity to make a good income, it is a chance for you to make a difference to people’s lives with a product that is one-of-a-kind. 

“I attended a Wenatex seminar at the Warragul Club a few months ago. The venue was ideal and the meal served, was delicious! The presenters did a wonderful job providing an entertaining and informative flavour to the evening ”” many laughs were had.” Erika S. 



The benefits of being a Wenatex Sales consultant:

Excellent earning potential 
Sell a high-quality product 
2 weeks' comprehensive paid training 
Paid accommodation during training (held in Brisbane) 
Continuous mentoring and ongoing support 
All seminars are organized for you 
Support of a multi-national company while you remain your own boss 
Fantastic income $$$ Great Opportunity for husband and wife teams or partnerships 


Contact


----------



## scrow81 (4 December 2008)

I went to one of these dinner's  and they are trying to sell you a bed for between $4000 and $12000 there pillow's were $1000 and pillow case was $250 the dinner was so beautiful though


----------



## numbercruncher (4 December 2008)

$250 pillowcase !


----------



## Whiskers (4 December 2008)

I've been to a seminar... very nice dinner and professional promo.

My mum had been to one years earlier. She had a hip replacement and pretty bad arthritis and got a matress cover thing... like an extra little matress and the pillow and swears by it. 

The price baulked me though... but I didn't think the prices we were quoted  were that outrageous. I guess I wasn't in bad enough pain.


----------



## Zsolt77 (31 March 2009)

My wife and I went to one of these dinners and were conned into getting a mattress, herbal inlay and pillows. Cost us over $5,000. We have been using these for a year now and they are a complete waste of money. Really not worth it.


----------



## nunthewiser (31 March 2009)

LOL go eat the dinner , thank them and move onto the next joker givin away something


----------



## Grinder (31 March 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> LOL go eat the dinner , thank them and move onto the next joker givin away something




That's exactly what I did... ate & ran. Felt bad for the poor guy trying to flog his wares though, you could just tell he needed to sell a crap load... but at those prices he's dreamin.


----------



## nunthewiser (31 March 2009)

Grinder said:


> That's exactly what I did... ate & ran. Felt bad for the poor guy trying to flog his wares though, you could just tell he needed to sell a crap load... but at those prices he's dreamin.




doubt he would of felt sorry for you if you bought some tho  .....well done ...... i had an options mob shout me dinner and a few drinks actually at the hyatt in perth many years ago  i ate , i drank , i thanked , went home .... buggas still keep sendin me junk mail though


----------



## Julia (31 March 2009)

No need to feel bad about not buying anything after accepting their food and drink.

They made the invitation with no obligation to buy.

They must get reasonable number of sales or they wouldn't keep doing it.


----------



## beamstas (31 March 2009)

My girlfriends parents went to one of these
They ate their dinner, listened to what the bloke had to say and left 

No such thing as a free lunch (dinner) is a lie 

Brad


----------



## Agentm (31 March 2009)

where are they in melbourne?  i need a good feed


----------



## Zsolt77 (1 April 2009)

Agentm said:


> where are they in melbourne?  i need a good feed




They are in Qld. Go to their website (Wenatex) and fill out the form and you can get your free dinner.....but do not get conned.


----------



## Farencue (1 April 2009)

Its true theres no such thing as a free dinner....
you might not buy the stuff but you will be bored out of your brain and your contact details will be sold to every marketing mob in India.
Definitely not worth all that for a feed.


----------



## Jaejaes (19 January 2010)

We went to the seminar.  We got into the hype and although we felt the price was way to high, decided to leave a deposit for the Queen Deluxe System so that we could benefit from the 25% discount only offered on the night.  We had assumed that if we changed our mind, end of deal.  However, to our horror, we were told when we rang to cancel the order (once we came home and googled Wenatex and came down from the hype of this overpriced product), that our deposit was non refundable.  It was there in black and white on the order form, but we didn't see it because we unfortunately got completely over excited and signed up on impulse.  I know that this is how I shop, but when you buy from a reputable store, you always have the choice to return the goods or cancel the order.  

The option we have now is to spend the deposit ($519.00) on one of their overpriced products.  Which leaves me with the option of buying two pillows at $254.00 each (that's minus the discount), or some lame, overpriced Sheraton sheet sets (a crappy 300 thread count), or basic overpriced towels.  I am kicking myself!  I could have brought two Tempur pillows for less than that.  This was one expensive mistake.  Hope this helps and warns others.  By the way, we found out afterwards, that we could have put a 10% deposit on one pillow and that would have locked in a 25% discount on whatever else we wanted to buy, we could change the order at any time as long as it was done before the order was ready to be delivered and paid in full.


----------



## Plethora (26 March 2010)

I am going to one of these dinners in a few weeks, thanks for the warnings everybody, I will now go and stuff my belly / have a bit to wash it down and tell them no thanks (I left my wallet at home)....................................


----------



## BernieBoy (2 November 2010)

stockGURU said:


> There's no such thing as a free lunch... or in this case, a free dinner.



I have been 2 of these Wenatex dinners over the past 2 years, and found them to honour their invitation by giving a free dinner and also some free gifts. Sure they are ther to try to sell, but they are also very professional and informative.

When I attended the first time I found the presenter to be very entertaining and informative, I ate , I took my free gift and thanked the presenter and left.

When I attended more recently I found that their sleep system had been signifinantly improved and they do go on about their constant research and development. On this occassion I actually ordered a system from them and took advantage of their "on the night" offer, and was made away that the deposit I paid was not refundable.

I am now enjoying quality sleep on the best matress that I have ever slept on, and on comparison it was not outrageously expensive. I would not hesitate in suggesting that anybody who is eriously in market for a mattress ring them up and ask for an invitation to one of their presentations - at the worst you will get a decent meal, a couple of free gifts ad also a bundle of relavent information.
BernieBoy


----------



## BernieBoy (2 November 2010)

scrow81 said:


> I went to one of these dinner's  and they are trying to sell you a bed for between $4000 and $12000 there pillow's were $1000 and pillow case was $250 the dinner was so beautiful though




I am confused, did you actually listen to the presenter or were you carried away with your free meal?

The pillow and the pillow case were under $280 combined, and I actually purchased the latest King Size System and the cost was around $6,500 which I found very competitive as I had done my homework before I went (yes I was in the marked for a new mattress) and furthermore the Manufacturer lives up to all the represntations made by the presenter. I am a happy vegemite, and was well fed and given a couple of freebies, and this was at the start of the evning. 
There is nothing to stop you eating and walking with your freebies

BernieBoy


----------



## Boggo (2 November 2010)

BernieBoy, how can we ever thank you.

To find this forum and present your first two posts in such an enlightening and informative manner is just what is needed, some intelligent entertainment on a dull day


----------



## BernieBoy (3 November 2010)

Boggo said:


> BernieBoy, how can we ever thank you.
> 
> To find this forum and present your first two posts in such an enlightening and informative manner is just what is needed, some intelligent entertainment on a dull day




I found the sforum, by Googling Wenatex, as I was interested in finding out more information on the company, as I would gladly recommend their product

There is nothing wrong with going for the Free Dinner, as that is exactly what was offered - A Free Meal, Free Gifts and NO strings attached. It is possible that the 2 (different)  people that did the presentations which I attended were more professional than some mentioned here (although I doubt it as they are such a professional company to deal with {from my point of view}) 
At no time was I pressured or "conned", in fact I had to ask for my order to be taken. I was not sold, but I bought - and that is a huge difference. At the conclusion of both Seminars the Presenters asked "Can I be of assistance to any body or are there any further questions".

Sure enough the Seminars are conducted to promote and sell their products, but it is up the individual to make their own assessment and judgement - as with any purchase - and like a pair of shoes they give the opportunity to try before you buy.

Some of the contributors to this blog say "There is no such thing as a Free Meal" - I wonder whether they are enticed to increase their spending from $22 to $30 in the supermarket, so they get their 4c fuel discount.

Well I suppose it takes all sorts to contribute to a forum.

BernieBoy


----------



## zulugirl (31 January 2012)

xyzedarteerf said:


> Hey all got this strange mail today from a company called  Wenatex offering me free dinner for two at a local club.
> like any net savvy folk I went and google this Wenatex mob, turns out there selling some bed products etc...just wondering  if any of the ASF members got this letter as well, and actually went to attend, I smell scam all  over it like  those Nigerian 419's scams only on this they actually feed you, well a free dinner is a free dinner.




I have been to their dinner meetings at the local club and although their beds are expensive, they are the real thing and worth the money paid for them. It is an Austrian company and not a scam.


----------



## pilots (31 January 2012)

They have been to Perth as well, we have had two free feeds, had to take a guest with us each time, meal was OK, we did not buy any thing.


----------



## bellenuit (1 February 2012)

pilots said:


> They have been to Perth as well, we have had two free feeds, had to take a guest with us each time, meal was OK, we did not buy any thing.




I'm not sure of they are the same company, but about 18 months ago we were invited to a meal for some promotion or other (it wasn't mattresses) and we were allowed invite two others. The venue was Vino's Restaurant in Northbridge, near the Perth CBD.

It turned out that they had decided not to proceed with the event, but didn't inform the invitees of this. We only found out when we arrived at the restaurant. Having invited friends to come along, we had really no choice but to have a meal at the restaurant all at our expense. 

A very expensive free dinner.


----------



## Miss Hale (3 February 2012)

I have had two invitations to these in the past but have never been.  What I want to know is how they got my address details


----------



## Julia (3 February 2012)

Miss Hale said:


> I have had two invitations to these in the past but have never been.  What I want to know is how they got my address details




Phone book.  Electoral roll.  + plenty of other sources.


----------



## Smurf1976 (3 February 2012)

BernieBoy said:


> the cost was around $6,500 which I found very competitive as I had done my homework before I went (yes I was in the marked for a new mattress)



$6500 for a mattress is "competitive"?

We had better let the Reserve Bank know about this one I think. Inflation must really have increased a lot since the last furniture catalogue turned up in the letterbox a week or two ago.

I'd better go fill the car up with fuel too, at a competitive $10 a litre of course. And I might get some milk while I'm there - $20 a bottle sounds about right doesn't it?

I suppose you could say that spending $6500 on a mattress is cheaper than staying in a 5 star hotel every night in order to sleep in a bed. But personally I'd just head into a furniture store, any one will do, and I'm sure I could buy a decent mattress cheaper than that.


----------



## plreader (5 April 2012)

Being new to the forum and looking for things I know about the name wenatex caught my eye. I went for the meal listened to the spruiker and I got one, he just made sense. I spend more on a set of tyres and impliments and they don't last for ten years. The boys down the local called me cushion head for spending that money trying to cushion my bum. But the bride is happy and I am happy what else can I say.


----------



## teabagger (10 September 2012)

Ha ha,
Sounds just like time share. "You can only get this special offer on the day". We just take the free accomodation and run.
One time when they used the sales tatic that implies you must be stupid not to see how good a deal you are passing up I  came out loudly and said "Mate I am not gay,can you stop hitting on me!" Didn't that put him in his place, and ended our little pressure session. We very politly recieved or little resort certificate and left.

We got one of the Wenatex invites in the mail today, just need to off load the kids and we're there. $6000 for a bed, obviously some customer will be subsidising our feed


----------



## engteacher88 (31 October 2012)

xyzedarteerf said:


> Hey all got this strange mail today from a company called Wenatex offering me free dinner for two at a local club.
> like any net savvy folk I went and google this Wenatex mob, turns out there selling some bed products etc...just wondering  if any of the ASF members got this letter as well, and actually went to attend, I smell scam all  over it like  those Nigerian 419's scams only on this they actually feed you, well a free dinner is a free dinner.




Hi, I don't get strange mail, I get just mail. I'm net savvy too & checked out the company website & found it's just not "some bed", but an Oeko-tex certified and other certifications Orthopedic bed and sleep systems. I liked the 2% medical grade silver technology which to my health investment helped my once in blue moon asthma, (I had a 100% goose down quilt - a no no for asthma). So grateful and joyful I became a Sleep Consultant. Yes they PAID for my accommodation in my own private unit & gave our team a van to drive in to H.D for duration of training. Yes they cared about our sleep, although training was 9-5pm full on! (thanks Mal). I did the maths (numbers not my thing, so I don't sell) & found the demo price for a year is exceptional. I have great sleep, cos I don't sweat the small stuff. I now have a show room in Strathfield Sydney 5 mins from trains, for all open-minded folks who value their OWN health. 

"Man sacrifices his health in order to make money. Then he sacrifices money to recuperate his health. And then he is so anxious about the future that he does not enjoy the present; the result being that he does not live in the present or the future; he lives as if he is never going to die, and then dies having never really lived." Dalai Lama 

xyzedarteerf I still love you, you just don't know it


----------



## flametreehill (10 November 2012)

I went to a Wenatex intro night. I warn people to to fall for the hard sell. If a produce is good enough, it sells itself. It doesn't need a free dinner or a gift to make you feel guilty or obligated. My experience was that I asked a very basic question about "what so called natural chemicals were used in the bedding?" the presenter could not answer the question. She said it was a secret. So called "natural chemical" is used to make you fell that it is a safe product but in actual fact we have many natural occurring chemicals in nature that are very harmful to humans. Take for instance pyrithrum, it can and has been proven to cause  Rhuimatoid Athritis and we are led to believe that these plant based sprays are safe. Pillows- $500 Mattresses - $10,000-- do your homework and don't fall for the hard sell. Something that is 'free' always comes at a cost.


----------



## flametreehill (10 November 2012)

engteacher88 said:


> Hi, I don't get strange mail, I get just mail. I'm net savvy too & checked out the company website & found it's just not "some bed", but an Oeko-tex certified and other certifications Orthopedic bed and sleep systems. I liked the 2% medical grade silver technology which to my health investment helped my once in blue moon asthma, (I had a 100% goose down quilt - a no no for asthma). So grateful and joyful I became a Sleep Consultant. Yes they PAID for my accommodation in my own private unit & gave our team a van to drive in to H.D for duration of training. Yes they cared about our sleep, although training was 9-5pm full on! (thanks Mal). I did the maths (numbers not my thing, so I don't sell) & found the demo price for a year is exceptional. I have great sleep, cos I don't sweat the small stuff. I now have a show room in Strathfield Sydney 5 mins from trains, for all open-minded folks who value their OWN health.
> 
> "Man sacrifices his health in order to make money. Then he sacrifices money to recuperate his health. And then he is so anxious about the future that he does not enjoy the present; the result being that he does not live in the present or the future; he lives as if he is never going to die, and then dies having never really lived." Dalai Lama
> 
> xyzedarteerf I still love you, you just don't know it




I think you have been brain washed into thinking that Wenatex products are worth the money. They seem to have convinced you since you are making money out of selling their products. If a product is as good as what they say, they would not need to lure people in and saying "free dinner and gift with no obligation".  Having just attended a seminar, I believe that if it is as they state the rep has no right to make you feel obligated and say to me "a lot of people come just for the meal!". My answer to that is "don't provide the dinner". Sell the product based on it's own merits. I believe that Wenatex products have a huge profit margin and are not worth the money that they are charging. I say all this with experience behind me. I have had various marketing and sales companies over the years and have trained many sales people. If the product is not worth what you are asking, you need to use gimmicks to sell it. If they halved the price, it would still be too much!


----------



## NOELI (17 July 2013)

xyzedarteerf said:


> Hey all got this strange mail today from a company called  Wenatex offering me free dinner for two at a local club.
> like any net savvy folk I went and google this Wenatex mob, turns out there selling some bed products etc...just wondering  if any of the ASF members got this letter as well, and actually went to attend, I smell scam all  over it like  those Nigerian 419's scams only on this they actually feed you, well a free dinner is a free dinner.




This is the real deal for the meal but the catch is,it is a marketing strategy and you get to test their bed out and bedding items however unless you have a lot of money to spare,you need to be very careful wether or not to purchase as it is expensive.I am waiting for a response from them as regards their guarantee for their mattresses because as a result of speaking with some friends,their mattresses may or may not be as presented as having a 20yr guarantee.My friends indicated there may be fine print that actually says there mattresses are guaranteed only for 5yrs here in Australia however the results from this question to them is pending at this time.But be prepared as I said before their products are quite expensive,just for a pillow and quilt over $2000 as a set.That is before you even consider one of their mattresses.

- - - Updated - - -



xyzedarteerf said:


> Hey all got this strange mail today from a company called  Wenatex offering me free dinner for two at a local club.
> like any net savvy folk I went and google this Wenatex mob, turns out there selling some bed products etc...just wondering  if any of the ASF members got this letter as well, and actually went to attend, I smell scam all  over it like  those Nigerian 419's scams only on this they actually feed you, well a free dinner is a free dinner.




This is the real deal for the meal but the catch is,it is a marketing strategy and you get to test their bed out and bedding items however unless you have a lot of money to spare,you need to be very careful wether or not to purchase as it is expensive.I am waiting for a response from them as regards their guarantee for their mattresses because as a result of speaking with some friends,their mattresses may or may not be as presented as having a 20yr guarantee.My friends indicated there may be fine print that actually says there mattresses are guaranteed only for 5yrs here in Australia however the results from this question to them is pending at this time.But be prepared as I said before their products are quite expensive,just for a pillow and quilt cover $2000 as a set.That is before you even consider one of their mattresses.


----------



## NOELI (17 July 2013)

My wife and I went for one of their meals offers,it is the real deal but here is the catch.It is a marketing strategy to interest people in their products but the only problem is that they are quite expensive.A couple of pillows and a quilt can cost over $2000 and that's without even buying a mattress.Their mattress cut is unique as presented but upon speaking to my friends it has been said that the mattress may not keep it's integrity for as long as is presented for Australian conditions.I have asked them to send me written details regarding their guarantee so I cannot comment on this at this stage too much as the result is pending at this stage.However it was said to me the fine print only guarantees 5yrs but they say 20yrs so I will comment again later so as to inform others once I receive the results of my requested information.If their products are as good as they present I would consider recommending them but also let people know that it is costly.Around $8000 there abouts for a singe bed setup.


----------



## NOELI (17 July 2013)

Jaejaes said:


> We went to the seminar.  We got into the hype and although we felt the price was way to high, decided to leave a deposit for the Queen Deluxe System so that we could benefit from the 25% discount only offered on the night.  We had assumed that if we changed our mind, end of deal.  However, to our horror, we were told when we rang to cancel the order (once we came home and googled Wenatex and came down from the hype of this overpriced product), that our deposit was non refundable.  It was there in black and white on the order form, but we didn't see it because we unfortunately got completely over excited and signed up on impulse.  I know that this is how I shop, but when you buy from a reputable store, you always have the choice to return the goods or cancel the order.
> 
> The option we have now is to spend the deposit ($519.00) on one of their overpriced products.  Which leaves me with the option of buying two pillows at $254.00 each (that's minus the discount), or some lame, overpriced Sheraton sheet sets (a crappy 300 thread count), or basic overpriced towels.  I am kicking myself!  I could have brought two Tempur pillows for less than that.  This was one expensive mistake.  Hope this helps and warns others.  By the way, we found out afterwards, that we could have put a 10% deposit on one pillow and that would have locked in a 25% discount on whatever else we wanted to buy, we could change the order at any time as long as it was done before the order was ready to be delivered and paid in full.




This is the exact kind of thing that happened to my friends now that I saw this quote.


----------



## NOELI (17 July 2013)

Jaejaes said:


> We went to the seminar.  We got into the hype and although we felt the price was way to high, decided to leave a deposit for the Queen Deluxe System so that we could benefit from the 25% discount only offered on the night.  We had assumed that if we changed our mind, end of deal.  However, to our horror, we were told when we rang to cancel the order (once we came home and googled Wenatex and came down from the hype of this overpriced product), that our deposit was non refundable.  It was there in black and white on the order form, but we didn't see it because we unfortunately got completely over excited and signed up on impulse.  I know that this is how I shop, but when you buy from a reputable store, you always have the choice to return the goods or cancel the order.
> 
> The option we have now is to spend the deposit ($519.00) on one of their overpriced products.  Which leaves me with the option of buying two pillows at $254.00 each (that's minus the discount), or some lame, overpriced Sheraton sheet sets (a crappy 300 thread count), or basic overpriced towels.  I am kicking myself!  I could have brought two Tempur pillows for less than that.  This was one expensive mistake.  Hope this helps and warns others.  By the way, we found out afterwards, that we could have put a 10% deposit on one pillow and that would have locked in a 25% discount on whatever else we wanted to buy, we could change the order at any time as long as it was done before the order was ready to be delivered and paid in full.




This exact same thing happened to some friends of mine now that I recall it.


----------



## Jinglebells (20 December 2013)

stockGURU said:


> There's no such thing as a free lunch... or in this case, a free dinner.




I too went along to a free dinner with $50 free gifts. A $30 gift voucher was part of my gifts too but as I went in Dec 2013 and the voucher expired Sep 2013 it was useless.  Wouldn't buy the product. Alot of what they say is contradictory and there was no suggestion as to how to enable me to sleep cool as opposed to hot. The 2% silver content is NOT going to get rid of bed bugs etc.   Very expensive and I gave it a miss. The dinner is legit and there is no pressure to buy.


----------



## Jinglebells (20 December 2013)

NOELI said:


> My wife and I went for one of their meals offers,it is the real deal but here is the catch.It is a marketing strategy to interest people in their products but the only problem is that they are quite expensive.A couple of pillows and a quilt can cost over $2000 and that's without even buying a mattress.Their mattress cut is unique as presented but upon speaking to my friends it has been said that the mattress may not keep it's integrity for as long as is presented for Australian conditions.I have asked them to send me written details regarding their guarantee so I cannot comment on this at this stage too much as the result is pending at this stage.However it was said to me the fine print only guarantees 5yrs but they say 20yrs so I will comment again later so as to inform others once I receive the results of my requested information.If their products are as good as they present I would consider recommending them but also let people know that it is costly.Around $8000 there abouts for a singe bed setup.




The salesperson told us the system would last at least 60 years but in the booklet we were given they only come with a 5 year guarantee. Be aware.  Don't buy one.


----------



## mattycat (19 March 2014)

Just got this invite.

Wasn't addressed, just came in an envelope with "Complimentary Dinner Invitation..." in the window. Prob Aust Post delivered as no junk mail taken here! 

Might just try the free dinner - no chance of me signing up for a $250 pillowcase, let alone any more of their stuff at those prices.  So pretty safe.

What's the $50 worth of "free gifts" you get if you hand over your info ??


----------



## drsmith (19 March 2014)

mattycat said:


> Might just try the free dinner - no chance of me signing up for a $250 pillowcase, let alone any more of their stuff at those prices.  So pretty safe.
> 
> What's the $50 worth of "free gifts" you get if you hand over your info ??



The dinner and so-called free gift is the bait. 

They obviously don't expect to catch everything that takes a bite at the baited hook, but then no one taking the bait expects to be caught. 

They obviously catch enough to make the business model worthwhile with the cost of those who take the bait without being caught is obviously passed on to those who are caught (purchase the product(s)).

Being in a partnership (free dinner for 2) makes it even more problematic in that one partner can hooked by the product even if the other is not and then that has to be resolved.

If you are going with no intention of buying the product then in my view going to the dinner is not worth the stress the marketing pitch one (or two) would be subjected to.

At the end of the day, there's no such thing as a free lunch or dinner.


----------



## VSntchr (17 November 2014)

Just got invited!
Perhaps I'll keep the invite incase I dont make any profit that week and need a free meal


----------

